# Modded Xbox Club



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 1, 2009)

hello everyione i figured i would make a club for xbox modding.

This is a fun thing to do to make your old xbox into a HTCP


just put add me in ur post to be part of the club and help each other out.




*User:*
     |  
* Xbox Mod Chip Installed:*
  |   
*Software:*
    |   
*# Of Xboxs*

lucasweir                 |   SmartX V.3                              |   XBMC                 |    1
KainXS                    |                                                |                            |    3
AthlonX2                 |  Xecuter3                                  |   AvaLaunch           |    1
RaPiDo987               |  NONE                                       |   XBMC                  |    1
TheCrow                 |  Xecuter 2.6                              |   XBMC                  |     1
JrRacinFan               |  Xchanger and a White Duo X2    |                              |     5


----------



## KainXS (Dec 1, 2009)

I have had 3 modded xbox's for xbmc but this is the wrong section


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 1, 2009)

oh well where should this be? maybe a mod can help but i thought we could all help eachother out and if there is new people wanting to try modding there consles


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 1, 2009)

The club section is a few sections down, I'm sure there will be quiet a few people who have done this here.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 1, 2009)

i have had a few xbox's i have modded in the past all using modchips,i am currently trying to upgrade the hdd in my curent box only using softmods which seems to be a pain in my side


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 1, 2009)

ya softmods i try and stay away from there iffy.

i am running smartx v3 chip with slayers 2.7 installed with the newest XBMC

i want to upgrade my hdd i just have no ide hdds laying around


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 1, 2009)

my first xbox had a 500gb drive and a Xecuter3 chip,ive always used avalaunch as my dash,the only reason to use evox is trainers and i dont need to cheat to win,i had an old 80g seagate laying here so i thought i could use it on my box,and it would work but i cant get my pc to run the xboxhdm disc correctly because i only have 1 ide port..


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 1, 2009)

ya i im using all diffrent loaders right now but im gonna stick with avalaunch it seems nice and i found a program that ftp is amazing fast with it called quix its sick.

i just relized how to get games onto my hdd via ftp.
now i need a bigger ide  unless theres a way for sata?


----------



## TheCrow (Dec 2, 2009)

Add me!!!

I got mine modded with a xecuter 2.6 chip. None of avalaunch or any of that bollocks tho, i boot straight into xbmc latest build! I dont really use it for games, just playing divx's, etc from my nas.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 2, 2009)

Owned a total of 5 xb1's. Gave 1 to my brother, softmodded with UDE2. 2 of them were TSOP flashed with Evox M8 Plus. the other 2 had chips in em, an Xchanger and a White Duo X2. All 5 had a 120GB hdd or higher in them.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Owned a total of 5 xb1's. Gave 1 to my brother, softmodded with UDE2. 2 of them were TSOP flashed with Evox M8 Plus. the other 2 had chips in em, an Xchanger and a White Duo X2. All 5 had a 120GB hdd or higher in them.



 I'm sitting here reading this going


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love softmods.... Add me to this club


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 2, 2009)

Well i dont know if the mods will like this clubhouse but i do have a softmoded xbox, Ndure softmod with UnleashX dash.

Use it for XBMC, have the original drive installed havnt added a new larger capacity drive.

Im not to sure if this sort of talk is allowed, i think the issue is talking about how to mod or piracy not if you just done it or have it. Mind you they did close a thread of a game i borrowed and cracked when i asked for help with an issue on it.
I dont think you will be allowed to tell someone how to mod or how to help with issues, feel free to do so in private chat or non forum chat tho. I will wait for a mod to determine what is what.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 3, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm sitting here reading this going



Well if you need any help getting a mod up and going just PM me.

_**Disclaimer: I do not condone to piracy. If it's about "X" title I downloaded off "X" website you're out of luck._


@lucas

I forgot to mention, all of mine have/had XBMC installed as default dash.


----------

